# Fur Con Virgin  =[



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 15, 2008)

I've never been to a furry convention!

It makes me sad in the pants.  =P

I've been to several anime conventions [I even had an art booth at one], but they just don't tickle my fancy in the same way that furries do.

I was wondering if there are any fur conventions coming up anytime soon in the Oregon/Washington area, and if not, what are some good conventions to go to?

I'm asking this because I am from Alaska where NOBODY is into furries, and it's really hard for me to travel outside... but right now I happen to be living in Oregon, so I was hoping to make it to a furry con before I go back home.

Thanks~


----------



## yak (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't give much advice, but...

You can try looking here, http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_conventions_by_attendance


----------



## xxscenesterfur (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you very much, I was hoping to get more detailed info but this still helps a bit.  ^.^


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 16, 2008)

There are none in the Oregon area...but there is one upcoming in Colorado.


----------



## Uro (Dec 16, 2008)

Be prepared to be afraid.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 16, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=18592

I'm also a fur con virgin. Hola!

I just hope my first fur con isn't terrible and embarrassing. That's my biggest fear about it.

I'm guessing my first one will be Furry Fiesta (first year con, I hope it's good)
or, failing that, Anthrocon (guaranteed win). If I have a summer internship and they're fine with me taking a few days off and I have someone to go with and enough money to go, then FUCK YEAR


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd love to attend a Fur Con someday. I just have to find the money and time for it. I'd certainly want to go to Anthrocon, or any other popular convention.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 16, 2008)

Iâ€™m trying to set up a gathering in a park near-by.  Itâ€™s not a convention, but itâ€™s a good start.  It's a great way to get the news out there, and the interest up for having one.  Perhaps if you set one up by you?  Start small.  Put an announcement out that there is a gathering, or fur-meet, in a park somewhere around you.  You might be surprised what you find out.   

  Since youâ€™re new to it, hereâ€™s a few tips as well:

  I've never gone to a furcon, but I went to AX two years through.  Let me warn you, some people get _too_ much into character.  Not talking, talking, that's all part of the character yes.  But if their character has a kind of mean streak, don't be surprised if you get yelled at or "bitten."  It's not really biting, but yeah.  Not sure if that happens at furcons, but it happened at AX.

BRING YOUR OWN FOOD!  Food at these things are _so_ expensive.  Try bringing your own, only buying drinks if need be.  Always have cash on you, even if you have to hide it in the feet of your fursuit.  Not only are you going to need "stuff" money, but cab and bus money too.  And you never know when you might be charged for something you think is free, like a bathroom.

Try not to bring big things that can fall, like wings, weapons, or bags.  If you bring a backpack, have it tightly to you INSIDE the fursuit.  If you can.  I kept my backpack in my Gaara costume to make things easier to carry.  And as padding from the gourd.


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

sigh...

Hi...my names Skif, I'm a Fur Con Virgin...

(Everyone "Hi SKif)

~SKif


----------



## bearetic (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, Skif!


----------



## Sam (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in the same boat, Skif. I went to a meeting near me, and there really was only one... Well not overly groping individual.... Not fun times D:


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 17, 2008)

Well...there is one near me. MFM at the Holliday Inn of Memphis Intl. Airport. 
I may or may not go. 2009...meh that's probably a no given the current automotive crisis.

In time. I'd rather not walk to a place and be completely dumbfounded because I know absolutely nothing about anyone that would be there.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Dec 17, 2008)

Im going to further confusion. it will be my first con. if any of you are going, look for me! ^^


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm planning on going to AC O^O I've never been to any cons before. I've been invited to three anime cons, every year, but always told last minute I need to get my own ride, or there's not enough room for me, or I just plain can't go, anyway. Ugh. So this time, picking the con I want to go to, and going myself! 

 I gotta learn how to drive, first, though..haha.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, if you do go to a con, expect to see things you wouldn't normally see at a mall and expect to meet a lot of new people!

It's fun and besides, where else can you let your furry side go run wild?

If ya go to FC and see a graying guy in a kilt, that will most likely be me. Say Hi if ya have time.

_Kellan, the old warhorse._


----------



## RailRide (Jan 3, 2009)

Vixenrath said:


> ....  Always have cash on you, even if you have to hide it in the feet of your fursuit....


.



> Try not to bring big things that can fall, like wings, weapons, or bags.  If you bring a backpack, have it tightly to you INSIDE the fursuit.....



...And don't let statements like these give you the impression that fursuits are required, suggested or even the primary reason for these events. (because they're not)

---PCJ


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think there are any cons in the Colorado area, but if you find a way to get to try out a con some day, here's some tips. I've been to... I think, 10 fur cons now, and probably around 25-30 anime, comic and sci-fi ones.

First of all, bring cash. I know having credit cards and debit cards are nice, but not all artists/stores/etc take cards, but _everyone_ takes cash.

That being said, don't take _all_ your cash with you at once. Only take what you need, and leave the rest in your car, hotel or house, if you live that close. This way, if anything happens and you're robbed (you never know), you aren't completely screwed.

Get a hotel room, even if you live close. You may live only 30 minutes away or so, but once you've been out partying until 2 or 3 AM, get a few drinks in you, you're going to want to just sleep or at least rest. Having to get out and drive home before you can rest *sucks* and will kill your fun.

Find friends first. Meet people online that you know are going and that you'll feel comfortable hanging out with. You might be able to meet people while there, but if you can't, you'll quickly get bored. Cons are there to be social, and if you aren't being social, it's boring.

Over all, since you've been to anime cons, you won't find a fur con much different. Just instead of panels about anime, or rooms for screening various movies, there are going to be panels and shows about furries. Depending on the con, they might host other panels (for example, I hosted a panel about zombies at Furfright 08 ) that catch your intrest.

Oh, and of course, the biggest difference - fursuits. Anime cons have cosplayers and such, furry cons have fursuits.

But other than that? Not much different. If you can survive an anime con, you'll do fine at a fur con.

If you've got any other questions, hit me up with a PM, note, IM me, or just post a reply. Glad to help out.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 3, 2009)

I feel your pain. hugs? *offers hug*


----------



## bearetic (Jan 3, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> I'm planning on going to AC O^O I've never been to any cons before. I've been invited to three anime cons, every year, but always told last minute I need to get my own ride, or there's not enough room for me, or I just plain can't go, anyway. Ugh. So this time, picking the con I want to go to, and going myself!
> 
> I gotta learn how to drive, first, though..haha.



I envy you being close enough to AC to drive there.


----------



## amaru87 (Jan 6, 2009)

don't feel bad.  i'm a fur con virgin as well.  I just never have the time nor the money to attend any.  T__T


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 6, 2009)

character said:


> I envy you being close enough to AC to drive there.



8 hour drive, though.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 6, 2009)

I plan to go to AC hopefully in 2010 since I have classes in the summer this year.

It will be a five hour drive from northeast PA where I live to southwest PA where Pittsburgh is.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Fur con virgin here too, wish i lived close enough to some of them.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 7, 2009)

character said:


> I envy you being close enough to AC to drive there.


I used to live close enough to AC I could walk. =P


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Jan 15, 2009)

I live close to Further Confusion but i just would like to wait till i have money and transportation unless someone is kind enough to carpool lol

I do have something like a fur-meet but its like a pseudo fur-meet if that makes sense

i would hitch hike if i have to.... in my fursuit! lol

Hi Skiff..


----------



## bearetic (Jan 15, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> I plan to go to AC hopefully in 2010 since I have classes in the summer this year.
> 
> It will be a five hour drive from northeast PA where I live to southwest PA where Pittsburgh is.



I hear ya. I'm looking for an internship, myself. Although I _would_ need to save up the money, find people to go with, etc. Maybe that trip to AC could be a graduation present 



Dragoneer said:


> I used to live close enough to AC I could walk. =P



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, it musta been sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet



daniswuffyboy's sig said:


> i am a furry, artist, a Unitarian Universalist/Wiccan, a homosexual, and a musician... got a problem with that?



Damn right I do. Musicians are the DEVIL! Even the ones that sing about Jesus! D:<


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Sighs* I can't seem to find any...Does anyone know if there's any in the Wisconsin area?


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never been to any con. Good luck out there!


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 22, 2009)

Never been to a fur con either, but my fiance and I are going to start planning them into our yearly convention schedule (I loves me my anime conventions lol) either this year or next year. I don't own a fursuit, and cosplaying is obviously *not* for a fur con (unless I did a furry version of an anime/video character, but that's a lot of work and a bit of a stretch lol), so it'll be a relief to not feel any stress to get a costume (or five, six...) together for a convention and just walk around in normal clothes.

That being said, hope the original poster finds a convention to go to  One of my friends has gone to Anthrocon a few times (and it's the closest one near us, so that might be the one my fiance and I go to once we rotate it into our schedule), and while he was nervous the first time he just fell in love with it. I'm sure you'll have a good time  And I'm sure I will, too!



Kurama17 said:


> *Sighs* I can't seem to find any...Does anyone know if there's any in the Wisconsin area?


 
*kidnaps you* You're so going to Anthrocon with us, Ku~


----------

